# Can any help with the year of this Hawthorne?



## SMUT PEDDLER (Dec 29, 2008)

I need to find out what year this bike is. I'm going to buy a repop tank for it but need to know what i'm looking for. I've been told it looks like a 1935 or 36.
And I've been told it looks like a 1942 westfield. I was told when i bought it, it was a 1940's. I'm sure it's a cwc frame, and if so can i use a tank from a Rollfast or Roadmaster? Since they were made by the same company?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 29, 2008)

looks post war


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rollfasts and Roadmasters were not made by the same company. Cleveland Welding made Roadmaster bicycles; H. P. Snyder made Rollfast bicycles. Both companies produced bicycles that were sold by Montgomery Wards as Hawthornes. Some Hawthorne models produced by the two companies are very similar and in some cases parts will interchange between the two. 

From your picture I believe that your frame is a Snyder frame and not CWC. To be certain, look at the upper bridge that the rear fender attaches to. If it is a straight tube the frame is CWC in origin, if it is a curved arch the frame is a Snyder frame.

Either way your frame is designed to take some version of what I refer to as the ?Bent? tank. The ?Bent Tank? was introduced and patented by CWC in late 1936 and used on their bikes through early 1942. There are several versions of the tank. Early versions have a battery door in the side while later versions do not. Some tanks supplied to MW have impressed comets on the sides and on others the decoration was painted on. 

To the best of my knowledge the tank you are looking for has not been reproduced. It is not the same tank as the reproduction Westfield tank that is readily available. I doubt that the Westfield tank will fit your frame but I have never physically tested that. I believe that easywind currently has a late version of the bent tank for sale in his eBay store.

As for the actual date your frame was made, it would have to be pre-war if it turns out to be CWC and no earlier than late 1940. As a Snyder it is probably no earlier than 1940 and possibly as late as early post-war.   

Phil


----------



## AntonyR (Dec 29, 2008)

I seriously doubt that the frame is CWC. There is not one part on that bike that is made by Cleveland Weld. 


(FYI I think you meant "too" in your signature...)


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 30, 2008)

AntonyR said:


> I seriously doubt that the frame is CWC. There is not one part on that bike that is made by Cleveland Weld.
> 
> 
> (FYI I think you meant "too" in your signature...)




FYI  Anthony,I think YOU meant "two"


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 30, 2008)

PCHiggin said:


> FYI  Anthony,I think YOU meant "two"




????????????


----------



## SMUT PEDDLER (Dec 30, 2008)

it is now fixed just for you, and I know its not a cwc at this point. i was going off what i was told, from other people. i now know it's a H. P. Snyder frame from around 1942 and up. and enough nicer people have giving me the info i was looking for.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 3, 2009)

this is WAY 2 funny!!!

So can you get a tank for that bike????


Shane


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys should really get of off his back.


----------



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 8, 2012)

*i need help determining yr on my wards Hawthorne please..*






RMS37 said:


> Rollfasts and Roadmasters were not made by the same company. Cleveland Welding made Roadmaster bicycles; H. P. Snyder made Rollfast bicycles. Both companies produced bicycles that were sold by Montgomery Wards as Hawthornes. Some Hawthorne models produced by the two companies are very similar and in some cases parts will interchange between the two.
> 
> From your picture I believe that your frame is a Snyder frame and not CWC. To be certain, look at the upper bridge that the rear fender attaches to. If it is a straight tube the frame is CWC in origin, if it is a curved arch the frame is a Snyder frame.
> 
> ...



Help with yr of my wards Hawthorne bicycle please


----------

